# Work in Mallorca



## alecob01 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all,

At the risk of identifying myself as clearly not knowing the score, I wondered if anyone has a view of the following: is it plausible to rent a large house in (for example) Mallorca and then run it as a B&B within the terms of the rental agreement? Or, to phrase the question another way, is there a way to run a B&B or small hotel without shelling out 500k EUR in order to buy one? 

Thanks
Alex


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

alecob01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> At the risk of identifying myself as clearly not knowing the score, I wondered if anyone has a view of the following: is it plausible to rent a large house in (for example) Mallorca and then run it as a B&B within the terms of the rental agreement? Or, to phrase the question another way, is there a way to run a B&B or small hotel without shelling out 500k EUR in order to buy one?
> 
> ...


Most rental agreements I´ve come across have a clause that states the premises must not be used for commercial purposes. Also I think you´d have problems with insurances and regulations etc....

Have a look at some of the commercial estate agents, they may have some rental B&Bs going.

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are interested in Mallorca in specific I have a friend who is a commercial estate agent on the island.


----------



## alecob01 (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve, if you have the details that would be much appreciated. 

Alex


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

alecob01 said:


> Steve, if you have the details that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Alex


Roger Swain Roger Swain "rural hotel mallorca, country hotel mallorca, estate agent mallorca, property sales mallorca, business sales mallorca, property investment opportunities worldwide,rest, unwind, relax mallorca" - Business Networking on Ecademy


----------



## alecob01 (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve, thanks. I'll contact Roger.


----------

